# Looking for woodworking space in Virginia



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Hey there, guys! I'm new to the site, and new to Virginia. I'm in the Army, and coming from my last duty station, I got used to having a woodcraft shop on post. Now, it seems in Virginia, all the local military posts have nothing of the sort.

I've been repairing bass guitars for some time now, and bought a bunch of wood with the intent of making one from the ground up. When I found out that there were no workshops for use around here, I decided to try and buy what I could for tools, but then we found out my wife was pregnant.

Now I have a baby daughter and tight finances, and a tight schedule, but am desperate to get working on that guitar.

So, my question for you folks:
Are there any pay to use, or free to use workshops in the Tidewater/Hampton Roads area. Or, if someone local with a few tools willing to help out a local woodworker would like to speak up, I would be most gracious. I'll bring the porters.

What I'm looking for mostly, is a planer, so I can get these to the thickness I need. Then I'll take it home to glue it up, bring it back a week or so later and rough out the shape with a bandsaw, hit the edges with a router, and take it back home to surfoam, and sand.

I'm not looking to spend all day in your workshop, but I do need to use a couple bigger ticket tools. If you want to work out a rent-to-use system, I would be willing to put my money where my bass guitar is.

Anyways, thanks for listening. I hope I can find someplace to work on this, and I hope to meet some cool folk in the mean time!

As I said, the porter's on me.

Michael


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, I sure wish I could help you out, but it’s a bit of drive to my shop


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This is a major problem with the military of all branches.

They recently closed the hobby shop here at Eglin AFB. I had used that for tools that I did not own.

Hobby shops, auto maintenance shops, etc. come under the Services Squardon/company, etc. A number some wise man in Washington decided that these organizations had to be self supporting. That is they had to make a profit just like any business in town. That is a a good idea, except these organizations were founded to provide a SERVICE to the military person. Now if any given function does not make a profit it is closed regardless of whether or not it provided a service that was needed on base.

Much the same thing can be seen in the Base/Post Exchanges. No longer is gasoline cheaper on base. They keep it the same price as those stations off base. 

This same thinking carries on to the modern thinking of those in Washington trying to promote their budget ideas.

As a retired military person I have many long rants, but at this point I need to get off this computer and on to other things.

George


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum...I am a bit far away to be of any help...I wish you all the luck in the world in finding a shop to use. Congrats on the new family.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

It didn't take much digging to find out all the workshops closed within a year of my getting here. I still have phone numbers and addresses for most of them.

I don't see why they couldn't do the same thing they did for the Autoshops on post, which is charge for use. It's not like these workshops had any real overhead, the only cost to keep the place open is the cost of a couple employees, and electricity. They already had all the tools and equipment needed to run, sustainment prices would be pretty low, low enough that even if just a few people frequented (which I did) then it would self sustain.

I just can't believe the turn this country is taking in respect to it's military personnel, and I'm not just talking about myself here. I'm being put out by not having a workshop, sure, but I've had friends and co-workers really screwed over by the system because of timelines and redtape.

It's just absurd what's going on, and the workshops are just a small symptom in a big disease. There's a reason I've decided not to serve a full 20.

And, thank you everyone for the warm welcome. I didn't expect everyone to be within a reasonable driving distance, and that's okay, just hoping there's one out there who can help out, or is familiar enough with the area to point me towards a public woodshop.

Thanks guys!


----------



## jpc (Apr 12, 2010)

hey there, welcome to the forum, I live in that area also, but unfortunatly dont own The two main tools you need,i.e bandsaw or planer. As far as public type shops, i haven't heard of any still open around here , But the Woodcraft store off of military highway has a great bunch of folks working in there, maybe one of them might have some local suggestions.I do have a router plus router table along with most other tools, if ya find a "work around" for the two I don't have, your more than welcome to come make some sawdust, Good luck


----------



## jpc (Apr 12, 2010)

And by the way , Thank you for serving.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Fort Meade is the same way. Auto Skills is still open, but the wood shop is "closed indefinitely". Anytime I ask about it I get a dirty look, as if I'm asking them to divulge classified information or something. :\


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*and which president wants to cut the military...*

But spends billions funding "green" energy like Solyndra, the Volt and windpower? And what about the GSA's big luaus ...it goes on and on, but cut back on the military ? Oh yea, no problem.:furious:
Don't forget to vote, you actives and vets.:yes: bill


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Honestly, the problem has never been the defense budget. The budget is huge, but it's never spent on things that matter, like better equipment for the soldiers, or actual Morale platforms. It's spent on vehicles and weapons platforms that are built outside of the US. Not to mention the BILLIONS i've watched the military pour into Iraq civilians. Not their government, civilians.

I'm not saying we haven't done good over there, but -way- the defense budget is being spent right now is, from as far as I can see, the biggest reason we're in a recession. Hundreds of billions over the course of a few years being poured into other economies. War is good for the economy only if it's spent on our own.

With what we're doing with the money we're given, I fully support shrinking the defense budget, and putting that money somewhere else. Throwing more money at it will never fix this problem. The DoD Needs a mirror right now.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Justfolk said:


> It didn't take much digging to find out all the workshops closed within a year of my getting here. I still have phone numbers and addresses for most of them.
> 
> I don't see why they couldn't do the same thing they did for the Autoshops on post, which is charge for use. It's not like these workshops had any real overhead, the only cost to keep the place open is the cost of a couple employees, and electricity. They already had all the tools and equipment needed to run, sustainment prices would be pretty low, low enough that even if just a few people frequented (which I did) then it would self sustain.
> 
> ...


They did charge and still closed. EACH place MUST make a profit.

I can certainly see shy seemingly little things like this would effect your decision to make a career of the military. I have been retired from the AF for 30 years. In those years I can see many little things like this where I feel the modern serviceman is being given short shift.

George

George


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

It wouldn't be such a big deal if they didn't have such stringent household goods weight limits when moving. I have a big ol' garage, but nothing to put in there.

It's just not in the cards for me to have anything right now.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

That weight limit is why I do partial DITY moves now. Let TMO take their weight limit, with things I don't wanna mess with like my 1500-pound gun safe, and the guns, tools, and important stuff goes with me.


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

So you live in the Hampton Roads area? Last time I checked Little Creek Amphibian Base has a wood shop and also NOB Norfolk has a wood shop. Im local here in the area and work at Oceana. I have all the toys that you need but live in Elizabeth city. So if they can't assist you let me know.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Partial dity from Hawaii is a nightmare of logistics. But it's a moot point, since we had a craftshop in hawaii anyways, never considered filling a workshop.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

A quick search on the web came up with these:

-Coast Guard ISC Portsmouth, Va Station: Hobbyshop 757-483-8685

-Fort Eustis Newport News, Va: Auto/Crafts Shop 878-5440/2480

-Langley AFB Hampton, VA: Wood Hobby Shop 757-764-4647

-NAB Little Creek, Norfolk, VA: Woodworking hobby shop 757-462-7605

-Naval Station Norfolk, Va: Hobby shop 757-444-3846

-Naval Weapons Station, Yorktown, Va: Wood Skills Shop 757-887-4602

Don't know how many are still open, but assuming you have a military ID you should be able to use anyone of them. Rob


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

I've actually called the first 4. and after the first few (aside form the Eustis Autoshop, which is still an autoshop) being all disabled numbers, and the Little Creek being redirected to the operator who informed me that all Miltary Wood/hobby/craft shops in the local area had been shut down, I abandoned that search. I've actually spent months looking for a place to work, and the closest I've gotten is the TWWWG, here http://www.twwwg.com/index.php
Unfortunately they meet on mondays, and it being over an hour from me, and my working until 6 or 7 pm every work night, and having to wake up to go to work at 0500, heading down on a monday isn't really in the cards. I've attempted to contact them through email, only to be advised to show up and get to know people. My second email stating that my schedule prohibits me, was not answered.

I spent four years in the infantry, and have a problem admitting defeat, or sharing weakness. This is my admitting defeat. If it were as easy as a simple google search, let me assure you, I wouldn't be on the board right now.

Glad I came, though! Lots of support in the few days I've been here!


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Justfolk said:


> Partial dity from Hawaii is a nightmare of logistics.


Okay I'll grant you that. Offutt was a bit simpler. 

As far as admitting defeat, we refuse to accept your admission. You have a welcome mat out 24/7 in the Meade area. Besides, I'm due to play in the mountains again this year, so if that happens someone's gonna need to keep my tools company.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

I might just have to make a roadtrip the way one of these days.

What kind of beer do you like?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*why ask?*



Justfolk said:


> I might just have to make a roadtrip the way one of these days. What kind of beer do you like?


you only have porter........:yes: bill


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

I can go buy some stout.


----------



## scootch (Dec 26, 2011)

Another thought...
The Reston Town Center has a wood shop outfitted with excellent planer.
Charge for usage is $20 for the day.
Open Saturdays.
You might also check your local community centers.
Good Luck 
Scotch from VA


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

I wasn't aware of that...good info to know. Might have to hit them up next time I go on a lumber run.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

I've been looking into as many local community centers as I could, to no avail thus far. Glad to know there's one out that way, though. It's a few hours, but it's there if I need it.

Thanks!


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Okay, so after a few "Hampton roads community center" and "virginia community center workshop" searches, Each one came out with Reston at the top of the list.

In either case, no community centers around here have woodshops, but it does look like Ft Belvoir, which is about 80% of the way to Reston, has a workshop. The downside, is I have to go do a saftey class before I can go make dust. It wouldn't be a big deal, except that means I have to make the 4 hour trip twice before I can even get cutting.

I'd still like to find someone within like.. two hours of me. Richmond or further east would be nice.

Failing that, I might gear up the car and shoot to come meet someone next weekend.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Belvoir's about the same distance from my house as Reston. Probably cheaper.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Probably, but 20 bucks for a day isn't bad. you can get a lot cut in a day if you've got it all laid out.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Though, 20 is about how much I'd spend in gas getting there.


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

I like a variety of beers Sam adams yuengling, michelob and varies others. Just not the guiness styles of beer.


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

Now that I have thought about it their is a wood workers group in tidewater area. Can't remember what is called I have it written down somewhere I will find it tomorrow and let you know. If you call wood craft they might be able to tell you. Its ran by a bunch of older gentlemen.


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey search TWWWG.org I believe that's the web its called tidewater wood workers guild. If I remember right.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

I've actually talked to them before. If you check my earlier posts, they wouldn't do anything unless I came down and joined the group. Unfortunately monday nights are out of the cards for me, and I can't just go down the list and email their members, so, yeah.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

@Gillbie Elizabeth City is by far the closest offer I've had so far. Most of you seem to be out DC way, which isn't an impossible distance, but a hell of a hike.

I'm actually ordering some more wood today (I just can't help myself) for the bass. Once it all comes in, I'd love to plan a saturday to stop by. Probably... about 3 weeks from now, give me time to measure and mark all my cuts. Plan out how I want to do this.

I'll pick up some imports, if you supply the chilled mugs, Gillbie.


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

Not a problem. Just let me know. I have plenty of cold mugs.
Where abouts u living? Hey not sure how far you live from nas oceana but I will be working their this week end
of I'm a vendor their. I sell challenge coin holders. Hell stop on by..


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

I'm up in Hampton, by the coliseum. Its a bit of a hike. If I'm to convince my wife to let me go play for a whole Saturday I'll have to spend a weekend or two helping clean the house and take care of the kid first.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Also, Yuengling is amazing. I'll shoot for some red/amber lager you've never heard of.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

post yor opening on craigs list in the tools and or services needed section.....I did that a few years ago for a similar situation. I needed a few boards planed straight. A really nice guy answered and helped me out, and would not even let me pay him. Said " I can't take money from a fellow woodworker, besides it gets me in the shop!"


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

You know, craigslist never occured to me. I'm always wary of dealing without people online, and doubly so when it's not actually part of a community, and instead blind anonyminity. But I posted, we'll see who crops up.

In either case, excited to go make dust with gillbie!


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Alright, Gillbie. I've got wood waiting at home for me to get off work. If I'm not imposing on you, would you be down to change it to next weekend? Shoot for saturday the 19th?

Really eager to come down and get cutting.

Michael


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Got the wood in! Man it's waiting to see a saw.


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

I see you got the wood. I'm a pretty busy person on the weekends. I work at the exchange on the weekends selling challenge coin holders / shadow boxes. Let me look at my calender and see what I have open. I got alot going on these next couple of weeks from working the exchange and my daughters birthday on the 26th of this month, then I'm retiring on the 4th of june. So I kinda have a stir crazy schedule for a little while. Just be patient.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

sure thing. If its better for you, it looks like I'll be taking next Monday off work (week from tomorrow) so that is an option as well. Unfortunately, for the most part, weekends are my only option. Though this week is an exception as well. I'll be in class and should be getting out around noon every day, as opposed to the usual 6 pm. Worst case scenario, though. We could just wait until June.

Happy retirement!


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Any update Gillbie on when might work best for you? I have a one day pass I can take off any day that works best for you (assuming it's not a weekend), so just give me a day and I, for the most part, can make it work. There are exceptions, days that I just wont be able to take off, but with enough of a head's up, almost any day should work for me.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Oh! And I went and tried a few imports and domestics in the range you mentioned. Found one I really think hits a home run. Picked up a couple bottles and I'm eager to hear what you think.

It's called, lemme check it again.
Natural Ice? Ever heard of it?

Oh, I love jokes. Seriously though, you'll love it.


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

I didn't forget about you. Let me see what it looks like after next week. My schedule has been stir crazy with my retirement coming up and my daughters birthday next Saturday.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

That's alright. As I said, just give me a date and I'll make it work. I'm saving my day off for it.


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

How are we looking for next week, Gillbie? I have monday (memorial day) off, if you don't have any plans.

I really don't need too much time in the shop. Just hitting the tablesaw to get everything to length and width, and planing the mahogany to a clean side.


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey just a heads up letting u know that I didn't forget about you. Just got done with my retirement and a few other thing that was going on. This week I start working Norfolk exchange for 2 weeks plus so I will be tied up with that until July 1st. After that I will have some free time for a few weeks.


----------



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

*Shop close to DC*

I live next to Ft. Belvoir, and I have my own shop in my garage. Also, the base has a woodshop too, so you could get to use both if you made the trip, I have an extra room in my house for guests to stay if needed.

I build electric guitars, so I cut and shape and sand the bodies and necks too. I have the router templates for the neck and tremolo's and pickups already from Stewmac, as well as the ball bearing router bits needed to finish guitars and basses.

Let me know if you want to make a trip up to DC on a weekend.

David


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

gillbie, just Let me know when

Howard, I'll certainly give you a shout If I'm That way. My works a bit more... meandering than the standard stuff stewmac accomodates, so I doubt the router guides would be any use, but the router itself could be a life saver. I plan on doing most of the shaping by hand, but I definitely would need it for pickup routes And control cavity.


----------



## goodwoodman (Mar 8, 2013)

goodwoodman here in hampton, va. I have wood work shop that you may use FOC if you clean up your work when finished. Would enjoy the company and being an ex vet understand the problem you are having. please contact me on internet [email protected]


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I really love it when a plan comes together. How would these guys' paths have ever crossed with out this forum? Life is GOOD!


----------



## uscgsteve (Oct 4, 2013)

*Found one!*

In case anyone is still looking for a shop in the Hampton Roads area, the Coast Guard Base in Portsmouth has the only military MWR wood shop left in the region. And all for $4.20 an hour! I just joined yesterday so I can verify that it is still operational. 

It has the following equipment:

19" Band Saw
Table Saw
Drill Press
Jointer
Disc/Belt Sander
Compund Miter Saw
Radial Arm Saw
Panel Saw
30" Planer
Router and Router Table
Lathe

No classes required, just a quick Safety Brief! For hours check out their website: http://mwr.baseportsmouth.com/hobbyshop/wood-shop-tools/woodshop-rental

See you in the shop

-Steve


----------



## Ericstreet (Mar 1, 2014)

Rob Damon said:


> A quick search on the web came up with these:
> 
> -Coast Guard ISC Portsmouth, Va Station: Hobbyshop 757-483-8685
> 
> ...


Coast Guard ISC Portsmouth is open...Hallelujah!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> This is a major problem with the military of all branches.
> 
> They recently closed the hobby shop here at Eglin AFB. I had used that for tools that I did not own.
> 
> ...


To be clear, "self supporting" doesn't mean "profitable". It means they have to make enough to cover more than 50% of their costs. There's a big difference there. (At least that's what it meant in the 90s when they first started doing that.)

That said, it definitely sucks that bases are losing these kinds of services. I always took advantage of the auto shops on base, when I was active duty, to change my own tires and do stuff too difficult to do in my driveway. Never used any of the wood shops but always thought they were a great feature of the bases I lived on that had them.


----------

